# Nochmal: Deister



## Dodden (17. März 2004)

Auch wenn das Thema abgebrochen wurde:
Ich weiß nun immer noch nicht genau, wann und wo ich im Deister radeln kann, ohne dass Getier und damit die zahlenden Jagdmänner verärgere.
Bitte jetzt und hier keine Diskussion mehr über böse Mörderjäger, freiheitskämpfende Biker oder schwuchtelige CC-Biker!! 

Wie wärs mit einem konstruktiven Umgang mit dem Thema, d.h., lasst uns hier über sinnvolle Selbstbeschränkung austauschen, versuchen wir sinnvolle Verabredungen zu treffen und weiter zu tragen.
Die "Freiheitskämpfer" würden sich eh nicht dran halten, aber vielleicht die große Mehrheit der anderen, die einfach nur Spass beim Pedalieren und Runderfahren haben, ohne dabei Stress zu verbreiten.
Und dann Entspannungen bei den anderen Waldnutzern verbreiten.
Ich bin Optimist, lasst uns Lösungen finden!

Dodden


----------



## Quen (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

Bisher gibt es keine Verbote im Deister, zumindest keine offiziellen, sondern nur Gerüchte.

Fakt ist, dass es wohl von dem ein oder anderen Förster/Jäger nicht gern gesehen ist, wenn Biker auf selbstgebauten Trails (Grab, Ladies Only, etc.) biken und das Wild stören. Und dieses gilt nicht nur für die Abendzeiten...

Meine Empfehlung: bis auf weiteres die besagten Wege meiden und erstmal nur die "alten" Trails fahren - zumindest bis erstmal Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist, oder es im Idealfall sogar eine akzeptable Lösung für uns Biker gibt.

Es sind einige Leute an diesem Thema dran und es besteht auch ein Kontakt zur "anderen" Seite. Mehr Details möchte ich an dieser Stelle jedoch nicht veröffentlichen, da es dafür einfach noch zu früh ist.

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zecke80 (20. März 2004)

Hi!
da tritt bei mir schon ein problem hervor:

wo sind der Ladies only und der Grabweg?? kann sein, dass ich dauernd fahre, es aber nicht weiß!   

bitte um aufklärung   

schau schau!


----------



## Würfel (20. März 2004)

ja so gehts mir ehrlich gesagt auch: namentlich zuordnen kann ich keinen der trails. andererseit sind ausfürhliche beschreibungen hier im forum sicher auch nicht das gelbe vom ei. ein teufelskreis!


----------



## Quen (20. März 2004)

zecke80 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> da tritt bei mir schon ein problem hervor:
> 
> wo sind der Ladies only und der Grabweg?? kann sein, dass ich dauernd fahre, es aber nicht weiß!
> ...


Denke das eine genaue Beschreibung hier nicht angebracht ist. Generell kann man aber sagen, dass Frankweg, Ladies Only, Grab & Co. schon von "normalen" Wegen auf den ersten Blick zu unterscheiden sind.

Tipp: am besten einfach mal vor Ort andere Biker fragen!

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## Würfel (1. April 2004)

Ich war gestern im Deister:

Sie haben den Annaturm gesprengt und angefangen Material oben abzutragen. Der Deister ist jetzt leider nur noch 399m hoch


----------



## Quen (1. April 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern im Deister:
> 
> Sie haben den Annaturm gesprengt und angefangen Material oben abzutragen. Der Deister ist jetzt leider nur noch 399m hoch


Es kommt noch schlimmer!

War eben RR-fahren und oben am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass ist eine riesige Baustelle. Die setzen da nen Wellness-Hotel hin. Und ein paar Bäume müssen dafür auch noch weichen.


----------



## Deisterbuddler (2. April 2004)

Ich war auch eben im Deister!
Irgendwo zwischen Annaturm und Grabweg haben ca. 20 Downhiller ne komplett neue Strecke angelegt. Es sind richtig viele Sprünge im bau und auch ein paar Northshorekonstrukte! Leider mussten wohl auch ein paar kleinere Bäume gefällt werden. Also passt am Wochenende gut auf. Die Förster werden keine gute Laune haben!


----------



## DeisterSchorsch (6. April 2004)

all denjenigen, die uns bei allen anderen Waldnutzer immer beliebter machen! Ihr schafft es bestimmt irgendwann, dass man sich als Biker gar nicht mehr in den Wald trauen kann. Also bloß keinen Konfilkt aus dem Wege gehen!


----------



## Deisterbuddler (6. April 2004)

...ich war wohl einen Tag zu spät. Schade das du Deisterschorse es nicht gemerkt hast, aber danke für das Amüsement!  
Was geht denn sonst so im Wäldchen? Gabs mal wieder Jägerkontakt? Oder ist die Sache bereits eingeschlafen?


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. April 2004)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich war wohl einen Tag zu spät. Schade das du Deisterschorse es nicht gemerkt hast, aber danke für das Amüsement!
> Was geht denn sonst so im Wäldchen? Gabs mal wieder Jägerkontakt? Oder ist die Sache bereits eingeschlafen?


Vielleicht treffen wir Dich ja mal im Wäldchen, wie Du es nennst. Das wird dann ein WIRKLICHES Amüsement....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (7. April 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht treffen wir Dich ja mal im Wäldchen, wie Du es nennst. Das wird dann ein WIRKLICHES Amüsement....


Leute... kann man hier keinen Deister-Thread mal geöffnet lassen ohne das es Stress gibt?!


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. April 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Leute... kann man hier keinen Deister-Thread mal geöffnet lassen ohne das es Stress gibt?!


Stress?? Wie wo was?? Ich weiss nicht wovon Du redest...


----------



## Würfel (7. April 2004)

Notiz für nächstes Jahr: Aprilscherze auch wirklich nur am 1. April machen


----------



## Deisterbuddler (7. April 2004)

Janus - du hast es geschafft: der 3" Reifen ist soeben bestellt und du wirst der erste CannondalePoser sein, der das Ding in den Rücken kriegt, wenn du mir im Weg stehst. Wenn Du aufstehst, fälle ich einen Baum auf deine Coladose. Bleib einfach in Hamburg und oder verschiffe dich am besten gleich nach Amerika. Dein Forumkollege "Rasen" hat wegen Äusserungen wie deiner und meiner (  ) den letzten Deisterthread geschlossen, was auch ne bodenlose Frechheit war, aber DU bist hier angestellter Moderator und da geht sowas echt nicht!
Ich bin dafür, dass du nicht länger diese Rolle spielen darfst und verlange deinen sofortigen Rücktritt.
An alle Anderen: bitte nicht mehr so provozieren, weil sonst die IBC Polizei wieder zuschlägt und uns den Spass verdirbt. Aber wenn euch das egal ist, nur zu. Ich glaube die LeserInnenschaft findet das ganz lustig, bei schon wieder über 400 Hits! Grüsse an alle Fans!


----------



## Quen (7. April 2004)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> Janus - du hast es geschafft: der 3" Reifen ist soeben bestellt und du wirst der erste CannondalePoser sein, der das Ding in den Rücken kriegt, wenn du mir im Weg stehst. Wenn Du aufstehst, fälle ich einen Baum auf deine Coladose. Bleib einfach in Hamburg und oder verschiffe dich am besten gleich nach Amerika. Dein Forumkollege "Rasen" hat wegen Äusserungen wie deiner und meiner (  ) den letzten Deisterthread geschlossen, was auch ne bodenlose Frechheit war, aber DU bist hier angestellter Moderator und da geht sowas echt nicht!
> Ich bin dafür, dass du nicht länger diese Rolle spielen darfst und verlange deinen sofortigen Rücktritt.
> An alle Anderen: bitte nicht mehr so provozieren, weil sonst die IBC Polizei wieder zuschlägt und uns den Spass verdirbt. Aber wenn euch das egal ist, nur zu. Ich glaube die LeserInnenschaft findet das ganz lustig, bei schon wieder über 400 Hits! Grüsse an alle Fans!


Ja ja ja... So langsam nerven mich ehrlich gesagt Deine armseligen Kommentare und Provokationen.

Ich fordere Dich nun das letzte Mal freundlich auf, in Zukunft hier auf einer anderen Basis zu "diskutieren". Sollte sich nichts ändern, wird die IBC ihre Konsequenzen ziehen. Und der Thread wird zusätzlich auch mal wieder geschlossen werden...

Danke.


----------



## Deisterbuddler (7. April 2004)

och menno! Die IBC hat angefangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deisterbuddler (7. April 2004)

und quen...
Wo denn ist der letzte Eintrag von Janus hin? Hast du den verschluckt oder zensiert?


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. April 2004)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> und quen...
> Wo denn ist der letzte Eintrag von Janus hin? Hast du den verschluckt oder zensiert?


Ich kann meine Postings selbst zensieren...


----------



## Quen (7. April 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann meine Postings selbst zensieren...


Genau... ich bin, wie so oft, unschuldig!


----------



## Rabbit (7. April 2004)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> och menno! Die IBC hat angefangen!


Ich denke dein verspäter Aprilscherz (sofern es denn als solcher hätte von jedem sofort erkannt werden können) war der Auslöser.
Also solltest Du einfach mal ein wenig ruhiger werden.

Mit deiner povokanten Art hast Du ja schon den ersten Deisterthread an die Wand gefahren. Also tue uns allen einen Gefallen und fang dich einfach mal ein wenig.

Danke!


----------



## Banned-it (7. April 2004)

Du kannst jetzt zum Forum zurückkehren und dich aktiv am Geschehen beteiligen.

Vielen Dank!

Danke auch, liebe Anmeldungsbestätigung. 

Aber ich glaube ich habe erstmal gar keine Lust mehr in diesem Forum zu schreiben. Warum auch? Die Checker checken es nicht, die, die drüber lachen werden halt nicht mehr lachen und die unverbesserlichen Hamburger, die ihren Deister gefährdet sehen, schauen aus der Ferne zu, huhu! Ihr IBC Leute habt es selber nicht geschafft, produktives zum Thema Deisterbiken zu stande zu bringen. Den Spass, den viele Leute an dem Thread hatten, habt ihr nicht verstanden und kaputt gemacht. Mit eurem CC Sport seit ihr ein anderer Verein mit anderen Zielen. 
Wir sind keine gemeinsamen Mountainbiker! 
Bis die Tage 
der Deisterbuddler
Den Schuh, dass ich den ersten Deisterthread "an die Wand gefahren" haben soll, ziehe ich mir natürlich nicht an. Es ist vielmehr das Unvermögen mit kritischen Äusserungen umzugehen und sich selber auch mal zu hinterfragen.
Und noch was: kaum gibts hier ein bischen Pfeffer schon schnellen die Hits in die Höhe: jetzt schon 483! Das ist doch wie Bildzeitung!


----------



## Sir Gempi (9. April 2004)

Hmmm das kommt mir alles soooo bekannt vor...   Immer hart an der Spaßbremse die Mod's hier, aber du hast das schon richtig erkannt, es macht gut Gaudi da mitzulesen, aber dagegen anzuschreiben, na ja das bringt zwar mächtig Laune, wird aber auch langweilig.

Ride hard!


----------



## Würfel (9. April 2004)

ich glaube wir haben einfach zu viele mods hier! jeder zweite beitrag ist von einem Mod.


----------



## Deister Koffer (10. April 2004)

Mein Gott, was ist nur mit dem Deisterbuddler los?
Ich hoffe es gibt noch Hilfe für dich in einer geeigneten Einrichtung.
Also ich fahre seit etwa 15 Jahren durch den Deister und hat bis jedes noch keine 
Probleme mit der Forstbehörde .
Wir damit meine ich, noch einige andere Mountainbiker die auch aus der Region kommen finde, dass du die Wegbuddellei  etwas verlagern solltest.
Der Steinbruch im Deister ist doch für so etwas  optimal ,da gibt es schon seit Jahren  3 Meter Drops und Steilabfahrten .Ich glaube nicht das die Forstbehörte das stört wenn ihr euch da einige Wege anlegt ,da von ab sind die Vorhanden auch nicht schlecht .
So nun noch was zu deiner Arroganz .Du glaubst wohl wirklich , das du der super Freerider bist und die anderen können nichts .Es gibt in dieser Region Leute ,die machen Sachen da von Träumst du nur. Und glaub bloß nicht das die CC Luchen alle nur CC fahren man lernt das Balance gefühl viel besser auf einen CC Rad .Ich kann nur hoffen das du deine Einstellung etwas änderst.


----------



## Deisterbuddler (17. April 2004)

Hallo Koffer, Hallo Mods!
Zuerst die Mods: Ich hatte ja schon gebeten, mich nicht mehr so zu provozieren, aber es scheint nicht zu klappen. Erst werden mir Schläge angedroht, jetzt will mich wer einweisen! Versteht, dass ich mir das nicht so einfach gefallen lasse.
Jetzt zum Koffer: Dafür, dass du schon angeblich 15 Jahre im Deister bikest, scheinst Du ja nicht besonders weit gekommen zu sein. Ihr fahrt seit 15 Jahren die gleichen Forstwege und Du wunderst Dich, dass Du dabei keinen Ärger bekommst??? Ist doch klar: Ihr stört da nicht. Aber es gibt Leute, die eine andere SubSportart ausüben, als ihr. Manche Biker wollen über Rampen springen oder in Abhänge hinein. Das ist was ganz anderes. Dazu ist die entsprechende Landschaft erforderlich und Forstwege bieten das ganz und gar nicht. Wir gehen halt tendenziell dahin, wo die landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten sind. Tja, und da du ja nur auf Forstwegen unterwegs bist, hast du auch gar nicht festgestellt, dass es im Deister mehr als einen Steinbruch gibt. Danke für den Tipp, aber welchen Steinbruch meinst Du denn?
Ach und wo stellt ihr dann euer unglaubliches Balancegefühl unter beweiss? In 2 Metern Höhe auf nem Northshoretrail wohl eher nicht. Oder malt ihr euch Striche auf die Forstwege, auf denen ihr dann geradeaus fahren übt?
Wenn Du mich für Arrogant hälst, les einfach mal den geschlossenen Deisterthread und schau Dir an, wie ich und wir beschimpft wurden.


----------

